# Jig Trailer?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

What do you all use for a jig trailer?
I used to use uncle josh pork on all of it but now I am strating to use yum chunks. I also use break a part of a creature bait and that works well too.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yum craw papi's for me or wooly hawg tails


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Zoom makes some with swimming legs. They have some pretty good action


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

this 

In green pumpkin color. I add spike it's garlic dip to add scent and chartruse color to the tips of the legs. It works really good!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

zoom chunks, poor boys craw (i forget what the name of it is), and uncle joshs, in cold water


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I use many of the different zoom trailers. It all depends on the situation.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I use the zoom or the Strike King 3X trailer. the 3x is my fav cause it has the garlic salt heavally built in and the action is great. Not to mention that it last forever. I love the 3x but if I can find the color I want then I use the Zoom trailers.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

depends on how I am fishing it! if the fish are not feeding real well I am going to go for a reaction strike so I normally throw a heavier jig like a 3/8's to 5/8's even... with a large trailer such as a 3X craw.... I usually cut about an inch off of it though... but in the spring i will usually throw a lighter jig like an 1/8th to a 1/4 with an uncle josh trailer.... still a jumbo frog though great action! jigs are a great big bass bait! I love em!!!!


----------

